# Fabric / Upholestry Protection



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All


Can anyone recommend anything to protect the carpets and the upholestry in the MH . Sprays for the upholestry and some kind if film for the carpets as used by exihbitors at shows possibly.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Try ski socks for the cab chair arms and I made some towelling covers for the cab chairs themselves (just turned over 12 or so inches and sewed across so they slip over the headrests) using bath size towels.

Take your carpet out and put down rugs!

Hope this helps!

Catz


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a company in Manchester that make custom seat covers very cheap - £50-£80 for front seats and rears can be custom made too, cost us £150 for a full set for our Twin: http://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/

You can buy the carpet film on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260705653374

And if you want to clean your upholstery, by far the best cleaning product is AS Brisk - a dry foam. Even got oil out of my cab seats from the garage! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150539754830


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We had our upholstery Scotchguarded when it was new. Cost £40.00 3 years ago. We once spilled some red wine on the seats, and after quickly mopping it up there was no stain left - worth the money for that alone


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go to your local branch of Johnsons Cleaners and get some Carpet Protector spray.

Same as Scotchguard but cheaper.


----------

